# Almonde Pate Sable



## nades (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have the recipe for a pate sable that keeps failing on me, Every time I bake the little sables and  they easly crack and fall apart on me

My recipe goes as

454g butter

600g flour

2 cups ground almonds

100g sugar

I bake them till lightly golden brown at 350F in a convection oven

I cream the sugar and butter together and then add in the almonds, then the flour.  I often don't have time to let it rest because I'm always running during mise-en-place. any help would be appreciated because I'm wasting my time and the restaurants money.

I figured that there isn't enough flour but I'm not 100% sure and I would rather ask someone with more experience than myself before i waste any more money

Thanks!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

No eggs?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

agree!!

You have to have a protein there. I have made with whole egg, egg yolks, and something you may want to research hard egg yolks. Real flavor is best, pure vanilla, compounds.

They are supposed to sandy in texture. If you're not needing large volume I would certainly bring up the recipe by hand. Like pasta. You will feel the butter loosen as you kneed it.

Good luck,

My favorite.

When I'm feeling uninspired I bring up some dough and start making checkerboards and funky designs


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I concur. You need some egg in there, as a binder, to hold the dough together as it bakes.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is a link to another pate sable recipe with almonds.......

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/crumbly-sweet-pastry-pate-sablee-with-almonds-recipe/index.html


----------



## jeff jacinto (Aug 17, 2011)

Ya man, you need to put whole eggs....


----------



## spicyjalebi (Feb 5, 2010)

Totally, whole eggs are a must and make the dough at least a day before you need it so you can let it rest over night before you sheet it and use it.  Should freeze great once it's sheeted then you can just cut and bake what you need right from frozen.  That's what I do, mash my scraps together and freeze the block till I have enough to make another sheet.  Peachy keen.


----------

